# find next row



## rharri1972 (Jan 7, 2023)

I have a search window that I will type a string into. Example string: Table Top Whole Bird

I am using a VLOOKUP function.

I would like for it to find the exact string BUT if the exact string is not found, it can land on any row within the table that might have a match on any of the words in the string, 1 or more, 2 or more, etc.

What has happened is some of my part numbers have changed (before I aquired) but descriptions are typically the same. I am searching by description to get the new part number.

My customers are sending in orders with old part numbers from old company and now that I have aquired this business, I want to be able to find by description if I can't find by part number.

Is there a function that would make this possible? If it lands on a description that is not the correct one, I would like to click a button to continue the search and find the next row with any of the matching words in search window.

any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GraH (Sunday at 5:43 AM)

You can try with the filter (formula) function to return all part numbers fitting the description.


----------



## shinigamilight (Sunday at 7:59 AM)

rharri1972 said:


> I have a search window that I will type a string into. Example string: Table Top Whole Bird
> 
> I am using a VLOOKUP function.
> 
> ...


can you give us some sample data to work with. In general using vlookup with wildcards such as "*" can help you.


----------

